# Turbo trainer tyre slipping



## Andywinds (14 Oct 2016)

I have an Elite Mag trainer and it was always fine last winter no slipping. Now when I use it between resistance 4-5 the tyre slips. I have tried different pressures. It has some small crack around it. Should I just purchase a new one, this was bought from Halfords for £8.
Should this tyre have so many cracks in it so quickly, it is about a year old.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (14 Oct 2016)

You don't say what type of tyre you have on there so I assume it is a standard road tyre. These don't work well with trainers with smooth rollers, especially as they get a bit older. For best results, use a special trainer tyre. A few companies make them, usually yellow.


----------



## Andywinds (14 Oct 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> You don't say what type of tyre you have on there so I assume it is a standard road tyre. These don't work well with trainers with smooth rollers, especially as they get a bit older. For best results, use a special trainer tyre. A few companies make them, usually yellow.


Ah sorry. This is the one that I have.

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/tur...sories/halfords-essential-trainer-tyre-700x23


----------



## Yellow Saddle (14 Oct 2016)

OK, in that case, lets have a good look at the tyre's surface and the trainer roller's surface. Also, is the spring that presses the roller against the tyre in good order. Does it all move smoothly?


----------



## Andywinds (14 Oct 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> OK, in that case, lets have a good look at the tyre's surface and the trainer roller's surface. Also, is the spring that presses the roller against the tyre in good order. Does it all move smoothly?


There are a few small cracks all over the tyre. The roller surface does have a slight black line on it. Yes the unit runs really well and is smooth. I'm just getting tyre squeal when pushing hard.


----------



## vickster (14 Oct 2016)

I've got an unused Vittoria turbo tyre for around £12 delivered if you want something branded


----------



## Andywinds (14 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> I've got an unused Vittoria turbo tyre for around £12 delivered if you want something branded


That's a shame I've just order the same one from Wiggle, thanks anyway.


----------



## vickster (14 Oct 2016)

Send it back


----------



## S-Express (15 Oct 2016)

Increase the roller pressure


----------

